# Ottawa River?



## ogie_oglethorpe (Apr 15, 2014)

Hey guys,

Just wondering if the Ottawa River through Toledo is worth checking out? Wasn't planning on eating anything but it'd be cool to have somewhere else to fish in the Toledo Area. Tight lines.


----------



## mike1987 (Feb 27, 2014)

Sent you a message


----------



## tdl9092 (Jan 11, 2015)

i know they actually get steelhead in there. ive never fished it but just last fall saw pics of guys catching nice steelhead on the university of toledo campus


----------



## adelmo (Apr 6, 2014)

Yea i would like try ottawa w my yak. Any good access points near UT campus?


----------



## Wandawega1 (Jan 5, 2015)

Steelhead are few and far between, but a few strays in there. There is a fairly decent white bass run up the Ottawa. I keep white bass out of the river in the spring, all lake run fish.


----------



## TrieceEst1983 (Aug 26, 2012)

I was wondering the same. I live fairly close to it, but it looks pretty shallow. Tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mike1987 (Feb 27, 2014)

ive caught white bass, largemouth, lots of smallmouth, huge sheephead, creek chub and red eared sunfish out of the Ottawa. and a guy I passed going down to a spot I fish said he pulled a two foot pike out of there too. a couple years ago I saw 15 to 20 trout of some kind. I think you could possibly launch a kayak by the 7 11 on Bancroft. drag it down the hill through the bushes. its really open under the Bancroft bridge. I think there used to be a dam there a couple years ago.


----------



## fisherboy (Sep 17, 2012)

The dam was west of UT about 50 ft west of Secor Road.Torn down quite a few years ago.


----------

